# Construction screws for drywall?



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tom M said:


> I used some of those exterior grade screws today with some XP. For some reason I thought it would fair better in a damp location. They are thicker and eject paper making it harder to dimple. I questioned my self for even bothering half way through.


They make exterior grade bugle heads for exterior drywall use. The #10s can make a mess, like you were having, but the non-bugel head deck screws are more of a pain.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> They make exterior grade bugle heads for exterior drywall use. The #10s can make a mess, like you were having, but the non-bugel head deck screws are more of a pain.


You guys bring up a good point. I just looked at some drywall screws and construction screws, and the drywall screws have a slightly different radius under the head, probably to roll the paper more gently, and we all know it's the bit of paper under the screw that you're not suppose to go through that supports the drywall.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> You guys bring up a good point. I just looked at some drywall screws and construction screws, and the drywall screws have a slightly different radius under the head, probably to roll the paper more gently, and we all know it's the bit of paper under the screw that you're not suppose to go through that supports the drywall.


I think the rim on the head is a little thicker too on deck screws. That last little bit of drive makes it a little touchier, at least that's my thinking. I know Gripper has exterior bugle heads for drywall, and they also have some very similar ones for wood-wood, but not drywall - wood. They use the same coating, etc, so I'm guessing there is a slight head difference.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

hdavis said:


> I think the rim on the head is a little thicker too on deck screws. That last little bit of drive makes it a little touchier, at least that's my thinking. I know Gripper has exterior bugle heads for drywall, and they also have some very similar ones for wood-wood, but not drywall - wood. They use the same coating, etc, so I'm guessing there is a slight head difference.


I think that's pretty accurate.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I hope so but he is from NY so you never know?I hear they eat deep dish pizza up there and like cheap salsa?


No. Deep dish "pizza" is a Midwestern abomination. The tri state area does pizza correctly.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> No. Deep dish "pizza" is a Midwestern abomination. The tri state area does pizza correctly.


Still, a garbage deep dish pan pizza with anchovies is pretty good with a pitcher of beer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Still, a garbage deep dish pan pizza with anchovies is pretty good with a pitcher of beer.


Pizza and beer are like sex, even when bad it's still pretty good.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Pizza and beer are like sex, even when bad it's still pretty good.


Yeah, but nobody is going to call you Dad just because you had pizza and beer....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Yeah, but nobody is going to call you Dad just because you had pizza and beer....


Good point, pizza is less risky.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

"who's your daddy?" :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

hdavis said:


> Yeah, but nobody is going to call you Dad just because you had pizza and beer....


Depends on the ratio of pizza to beer and who you took to the pizza joint for dinner....:jester:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Still, a garbage deep dish pan pizza with anchovies is pretty good with a pitcher of beer.


I usually like a thin crust with basil and goat cheese.
There was a BJ's Pizza I used to go to like 30 years ago, and the deep dish pizza was fantastic, from what I recall.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I usually like a thin crust with basil and goat cheese.
> There was a BJ's Pizza I used to go to like 30 years ago, and the deep dish pizza was fantastic, from what I recall.


I like it all, unless it's just screwed up. Bad crust, bad sauce, someone thought dumping a bunch of red pepper in makes it better, burnt,...

Some of the wood fired brick oven places do thin crust with diced fresh tomato, goat cheese, and fresh basil. Delicious, especially with the little smoke flavor.:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I like it all, unless it's just screwed up. Bad crust, bad sauce, someone thought dumping a bunch of red pepper in makes it better, burnt,...
> 
> Some of the wood fired brick oven places do* thin crust with diced fresh tomato, goat cheese, and fresh basil. *Delicious, especially with the little smoke flavor.:thumbsup:





Yeah, those are the ones I really like! :drink:



Damn, I'm hungry again...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, I have a standard drywall screw here and a (most likely) exterior screw sitting right here. It looks like the deck screw is thicker below the head, which makes sense - harder to twist off.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> Pizza and beer are like sex, even when bad it's still pretty good.


That's just hard to argue with.I won't even try.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

4uremodel said:


> You need to buy screws for sheetrock, otherwise your wall will move


Crap I guess the walls in my house will move, they used nails and adhesive. I'll make sure to keep an eye open for any wall movement...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

EricBrancard said:


> No. Deep dish "pizza" is a Midwestern abomination. The tri state area does pizza correctly.


I once thought that. It's an amazing thing, actually. Taste wise, think of it as a flat, stromboli from a real pizza place.


----------

